# Show off your catch !



## jacktheclipper (Dec 22, 2020)

Black Crappie caught on a minnow in an undisclosed location .


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice size crappie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Dec 23, 2020)

Now that is a crappie fish!


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 24, 2020)

We used to fish with minnows all the time. Used them out in the deep part of the lake for trout early in the AM before the wind came up. I can honestly say I haven't fished a minnow for 40 years. Your report brings back some good memories.


----------

